# Could scan be way out, re pregant girl



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

My girl is pregnant. Took her to the vet for check up and a scan and vet said she is due in about 2-3 weeks time.
Anyway the 3 weeks were up Thursday just gone and Tia is still holding onto these babies of hers:.
Could the scan have been out more than the vet had thought, only i was under the impression scans were fairly accurate.

Thanks


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Would they normally reabsorb litters with only 2 weeks left?

I think in your position I'd contact the vets in case there is a problem.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think you're at a point of worrying YET. Did the vet say Thursday was around day 63? Have you felt movement from the kittens? Best thing would probably be get her in tomorrow for a check  Good luck with labour, hope mom does well!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i could be wrong but i dont think they would be reabsorbed with two - three weeks to go. If your worried take her back to the vets and that way you can be sure everything is ok still. Hopefully you will have some kittens soon


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies.

My daughter went into the vets today after work and explained the situation, vet said if she hasn't had them in a week and a half to take her in , I thought that was miles to long to wait.

I have been feeling and seeing the kittens moving an awful lot , but this last 2 days it has been much less, though i am still seeing and feeling movement.

I really thought she was going to have them last week as she cut down on her eating, starting nesting, cleaning herself so much i am surprised she has any fur left LOL :

Hopefully they won't be long and a vet trip won't be nessacery as she gets so stressed with having to go .

Thanks all
rigsby1967


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update but I do think if they said thursday, a week and a half is a bit long! I would say if she hasn't had them by thursday morning then take her to a different vet just to be safe!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so she was either 5-6weeks gone? now 8-9weeks? id pop along to another vet, what day did you take her to stud on? For how long?

What breed is she? what are you expecting?


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes i think my best bet is to take her to another vet which i will do this week.

I didn't take her to a stud, my son has a cat who i looked after for 2 weeks at my home, as we knew where his cat and my cat had come from we decided to let them see if they would mate and between us keep the kittens. Shortly after the mating my son took his cat to be castrated but sadly he had a terrible reaction to the anesthetic and died .

I am hoping i have managed to add an attachment of Tia.

Thanks
Rigs

ETS that was 3 weeks i had my sons cat for not 2 weeks, typo error :O


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

and if you had 8 kittens you would have 4 each that seems extreme? Why on earth did you mate two unhealth tested moggies? If you wanted a kitten there are plenty out there already


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

dont worry bout it, my vet sed 3-4 weeks to go for my girl but the four weeks were up on friday!!! but one about.com, there's a dating calendar, so if u no approx wot dates she got pregnant u can see poss wot date she would be due  and I think they can go up to 70 days overdue, so u should be ok yet


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi MB

Who said anything about the cats being unhealth checked? And what my sons cat died of couldn't have been health checked anyway .

Also how is 4 cats each extreme, I have 8 chickens and 1 duck, is that extreme as well? Well i guess if it is then i do things the extreme way, at least i know all kits will have good and loving homes with plenty of the right care.

rigsby1967


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just dont understand why people cant breed their moggies as long as they're responsible??? OP obviously loves his cat and has paid for scan etc, breeded with another cat whose health is known, and it was already stated that the male had a bad reaction to anaesthetic, it happens in all species!!!!

The kittens weren't just going to be given away, they were keeping all of them!!!

And for that matter, he could have rescued 8 kittens, but why dont pedigree breeders tell prospective clients to go and rescues a few kittens/cats instead of paying 100's of pounds for one kitten???


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Lets just hope he doesnt have any genectic problems that he has passed onto them as he was very young to die. Hope she is OK.


Just curious, as I don't know all the things people health test for (and because my two dogs are going in for the snip soon and I worry about all kinds of things!)----is there a health test that would predict adverse reaction to anasthesia? Is there any way to know in advance?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

rigsby1967 said:


> Hi MB
> 
> Who said anything about the cats being unhealth checked? And what my sons cat died of couldn't have been health checked anyway .
> 
> ...


ok so you did health check your cats??? If that is the case I was wrong to assume you didn't health check the cats. I know your sons cat couldn't have been health checked for what he died from (i am very sorry to hear about what happened to him). 4 cats isnt extreme at all but i do consider keeping 4 kittens from the same litter a little extreme also i dont know how many cats you have already (im saying 4 kittens each as you have to plan for the maximum). Also you would have to get them all spayed neuterd early other wise you could have brother and sisters mating.

good luck with everything hope the birth goes smoothly


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gratch said:


> What fancy gaming equipment?  I'm lost here


:lol: Sorry I was picturing one of your kitten pictures I think, where I saw your OH playing some sort of game in the background!

Maybe not gaming equipment then, but I'm pretty sure you could get £30 for a laptop and a lot of other things you have around the house. As you say you could have bought them back once your finances were settled


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

rigsby1967 said:


> My girl is pregnant. Took her to the vet for check up and a scan and vet said she is due in about 2-3 weeks time.
> Anyway the 3 weeks were up Thursday just gone and Tia is still holding onto these babies of hers:.
> Could the scan have been out more than the vet had thought, only i was under the impression scans were fairly accurate.
> 
> Thanks


This is the question, now instead of bickering between each other can we answer this question?

OP do you remember the approximate date they mated then someone may have an answer. Otherwise i would have her checked by the vet for your own peace of mind...I have 3 moggies all vaccinated and spayed I have never owned a pedigree cat cause I love the moggies....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I'm glad I told the original OP to start a new thread as this is totally no help to her.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

OP I noticed somewhere along the way that you were taking your cat back to the vets. Just to let you know what happened with my eldests cats - they went for a scan and the vet said that they were due roughly by the end of the week (going off the scan), I was advised by some from here that cat scans are not always accurate and not to be suprised if the kits were upto a weekish later than the date the vet had said.  Think kits were 8 days overdue.

Wow, congratulations :thumbup1: you lot really have surpassed yourselves with this thread hav'nt you. 26 pages have now been deleted, and *NONE OF YOU EVEN BOTHERED TO GIVE ANYKIND OF ASSISTANCE TO THE OP*. You were all just too busy having a pop at each other to help someone in need :mad5: I would like to invite you all to hang your heads in shame, however I feel that will not happen. We are all pet lovers here, regardless of who/how and where if someone comes on here asking for advice, if you know the answer, where the hell is the problem in giving it. :nono: Save the preaching for another thread. :


----------

